# GNex to GS3 TiBu Questions



## Paddington (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought a GS3 tonight on Craigslist. I currently have a GNex. Both are Verizon. My GNex is running Jelly Belly 11.0, which is "AOSP +". It is rooted (obviously). I have TiBu pro, and I have a .zip with my non system apps and data. Once I root the GS3 and install CWM and TiBu and SU, is it ok to move the .zip over and flash it to restore my apps and data? Additionally, would it be ok to move system data over this way? I would only be moving the call log and sms log over, nothing else. I know better than to do something like this without asking, I was just unsure where to ask. If emailing the developer would get me a quick and accurate response, I will definitely try that, I just figured the forums are usually the quickest way to get info like this.
Edit found it in the FAQ. Mod can delete. Thanks.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

No.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paddington (Jul 7, 2011)

According to their FAQ, the answer is yes.

http://www.titaniumtrack.com/kb/titanium-backup-kb/titanium-backup-technical-faq.html#restore-some-system-data-MMS-SMS-to-different-phone


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't be surprised to have issues if you did. They're entirely different devices. Apps you can maybe gamble with, data I would not.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

User apps+data is generally OK, but you ARE gambling. Just nand first and then try it. There is a (relatively slim) chance it may bootloop or similar. That being said I have taken my backups from my DX -> GS3 -> Nexus 7 all with absolutely no issues, however user apps+data ONLY.

Regarding SMS/call-log, absolutely do not restore the data on the apps, that is about 98% guaranteed breakage. There is someways to back it up (I believe Titanium has an option via saving to XML or similar) along with like SMS Backup and Restore. You're still gambling a bit though, its more intended for rooted devices changing ROMs rather than rooted entirely separate devices.


----------



## Paddington (Jul 7, 2011)

I used the .xml export for call logs, sms, and wifi points. Call log and wifi points worked fine. The messages came over, but they're out of order. The dates are correct, but they're chronologically out of order. I decided against moving my apps over. It wasn't too hard to restore manually.


----------

